# is my polleni sick or what?



## riccvicious (Apr 30, 2010)

my polleni is in a 135gal with 2 texas' they have always gotten along great and now my polleni is getting his butt kicked by the bigger texas (whos the same size as the polleni) and my polleni keeps turning white and flipping upside-down like hes haviing a seizure and twitches a lil bit and kinda keeps freaking out and panics when i walk next to the tank and runs into things and then it happens again. what up with him? *** got him in a breeder box right now to keep my texas from beating him up and he does fine till he freaks out.

whats wrong with him or what should i do?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

get it out of the tank. He will most likely be killed. It sounds like a dominance issue.


----------

